# I'm switching from PSW to Spouse Visa



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I just joined the Forum because I have been searching for info to apply for a Visa and I can see that there is a lot of people in a similar situation to mine or who know a lot about the processes. So here is my situation and below are my questions:

My situation:
-I am from Mexico and I'm here on a PSW Visa which expires next month (early Feb).
-I am going to switch from the PSW Visa to a spouse visa because I'm now married to a British Citizen and I am currently in the UK. 
-From what I understand since I am in the UK I have to use the FLR(M) form. Could you correct me if I'm wrong here please?
-Even though I have a PSW I am currently unemployed and only had temporary employment occasionally but in general have been mostly unemployed since I finished my studies here (though have done plenty of voluntary work since).
-My now husband has been supporting me financially for a couple of years but at this point of our lives I do definitely need to start working ASAP.

My questions:
1) I just found out that since last summer the Spouse visa requirements have changed. I think I understand the changes in general but I am wondering this: If my husband has an income that meets the financial requirement, is it OK if we don't submit any information regarding my financial situation? Or will they be expecting to receive evidence of both our incomes since I am here currently on a work visa? 
2) I have read in this forum that current processing times of this type of visa are on average 6 months (if not more). Does this apply to applications within the UK as well?
3) The length of the process is making me worry because I suppose that no one will want to employ me if I don't have in my possession the passport and the biometric card. 6 more months without a job is too much for me! Has any of you been in this situation as well? Did you find employment without showing those documents?
4) If it is definitely the case that if I apply by post it will take about half a year for me not to be able to work, then we are considering to use the Premium Service but we already found the fee for the standard to be rather expensive, and now the prospect of paying even more is making me stress more. 
5) What worries me about applying for the Premium Service is that I don't know if I will find an appointment soon enough (cause I don't know if it's a good idea to register just to check if there are dates available soon and then not apply online, as I was planning to print the form and fill it by hand cause it might be less stressful than doing it online), so that my Visa is still valid when I go. So if I can't get an appointment soon I will have to apply by post anyway right? Or can I get the appointment after the Visa expires?
6) Other question that I have is if I do go in person will my husband be able to go with me to the appointment? I hope this is the case.

Well I hope all this is clear enough, and I hope I covered everything. I'm still in the process of reading all the documentation for the application and it's taking me a long time. So I might have a few more questions for you later. 

Thank you so much in advance for any help!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello again, 

Just wanted to mention that my first question has been now clarified to me in another thread so you can ignore this one:



MelodyPond said:


> 1) I just found out that since last summer the Spouse visa requirements have changed. I think I understand the changes in general but I am wondering this: If my husband has an income that meets the financial requirement, is it OK if we don't submit any information regarding my financial situation? Or will they be expecting to receive evidence of both our incomes since I am here currently on a work visa?


The answer by the way was: "If the overseas national is in the UK but unemployed, this is immaterial and won't cause your application to fail if the financial requirement is already being met by the UK partner's income."

All my other questions are still unanswered, so I would be grateful if you could please help me with those . Thanks!


----------



## alphaola (Dec 3, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just joined the Forum because I have been searching for info to apply for a Visa and I can see that there is a lot of people in a similar situation to mine or who know a lot about the processes. So here is my situation and below are my questions:
> 
> ...


- The financial requirement is £18,600 per annum of which your partner need to show evidence using payslips, contract paper or letter from employee.

- It is advisable to use a PEO appointment as decision is made on the same day for straightforward application and It is worth every penny you pay for it except if you dont mind waiting for 6 months or so to get a your passport from UKBA

- PEO appointments are released 6 weeks in advanced around 12.00am,some calim 2.00am and some claim you can still see appointments if you log in before 8.am

-It is advisable to go with your partner in case they need to ask questions.

I hope I answered all your questions, you can read about other people's experience in the forum as well.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

alphaola said:


> - PEO appointments are released 6 weeks in advanced around 12.00am,some calim 2.00am and some claim you can still see appointments if you log in before 8.am


Thank you very much for your answer. My Visa expires in less than 5 weeks. Is it too risky to still apply in person in about 6 weeks when it has already expired? Or would it be more sensible to apply by post instead?


----------



## patpatbut (Jan 2, 2013)

MelodyPond said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. My Visa expires in less than 5 weeks. Is it too risky to still apply in person in about 6 weeks when it has already expired? Or would it be more sensible to apply by post instead?


I am not an expert but I am also applying the same visa

If you could not make an appointment before your visa expires, the only way is by post I am afraid.

in the meantime, you still could try to book one online if you can find a slot before the expiring date and also prepare your documents

this post might give you some ideas what do you need to prepare
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/137249-flr-m-sheffield-peo-successful.html

Hope that helps
Pat


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a new question for the forum. From what I read the P60 and the contract are not mandatory documents but I think some of you have given those documents as well. Would you say it's better to send them just in case? We are only showing as evidence the last 6 months of wage slips and bank statements (as we don't need to show more than those). Does it matter that the P60 would be for last year so it won't be from the same period as the wage slips and bank statements?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have P60 (doesn't matter if it refers to previous job) and contract, just send them.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks again!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Me again, with a question...

To apply for the PEO appointmet (premium service) I've been told the new appointments are released after midnight (though a few can be released at other times when there are cancellations) but is it midnight during the week? Or also weekends cause so far I have found no available appointments (attempted in 4 different PEOs).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MelodyPond said:


> Me again, with a question...
> 
> To apply for the PEO appointmet (premium service) I've been told the new appointments are released after midnight (though a few can be released at other times when there are cancellations) but is it midnight during the week? Or also weekends cause so far I have found no available appointments (attempted in 4 different PEOs).


Only during the week as new slots are released exactly 6 weeks in advance and there are no weekend appointments, though if there is a cancellation, a slot may be re-released at any time (though more likely during the week in business hours as it often comes from legal advisor).


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks hopefully I'll find one soon. 

I have another questio for Joppa or anyone else who could please help me:

I am filling out my form and one of the questions is making me worry because it doesn't apply to me at all, and now I'm wondering if I'm filling the wrong form. I'm currently here in the UK with a PSW Visa and I am applying for a Spouse Visa. I have been living with my husband for the last 2 and a half years (without interruptions). 

I'm using the FLR(M) form but question number 6.9 "Have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?" does not really apply to me as I have never been granted leave as a partner. The answer is either Yes or No but if I say NO I have to provide details of when I have not lived with my husband and why not. I can't answer Yes because I'm not here as a partner and as I said above I have been living with him since 2010 without interruptions so I can't really answer NO either. So is this not the right form for me? If it is, how should I answer then? Can I leave it blank?

I have more questions regarding the form but I will wait till someone can let me know if this is the right form for me before I ask more questions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MelodyPond said:


> Thanks hopefully I'll find one soon.
> 
> I have another questio for Joppa or anyone else who could please help me:
> 
> ...


Yes, FLR(M) is the right form, and as it's a one-size-fits-all, you have to complete the form cleverly!
6.9 is No, and in answer just state the periods prior to your marriage(?) and since your PSW was issued when you haven't lived with your husband, and give as your reason you weren't married or in a committed relationship.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, FLR(M) is the right form, and as it's a one-size-fits-all, you have to complete the form cleverly!
> 6.9 is No, and in answer just state the periods prior to your marriage(?) and since your PSW was issued when you haven't lived with your husband, and give as your reason you weren't married or in a committed relationship.


But when I applied for the PSW Visa I was already living with him. Before that (when I had the Student Visa) there was a period in which we did live in different cities though. But I am not sure if I have to include information about my Student Visa in this form or not (would it make it confusing?) 

This is actually another question that I wanted to ask because when they ask in questions 5.2 and 5.3 "when did you enter the UK" and "in what category were you issued a visa" I'm not sure how far I have to go. I have been here before as a normal tourist (on three different occasions and did not require a visa then) and a year and a half before I was a student there was also one period I was here with a Voluntary worker Visa so I'm not sure if on this form I should just focus on the PSW Visa or also the Student Visa (or if I should also include the Visa before that one). The thing is I do also need to provide all the info regarding the previous times I have applied for the biometrics, so maybe then I should mention all the Visas?  Or only those in which we were in a committed relationship?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MelodyPond said:


> But when I applied for the PSW Visa I was already living with him. Before that (when I had the Student Visa) there was a period in which we did live in different cities though. But I am not sure if I have to include information about my Student Visa in this form or not (would it make it confusing?)


In answer to 6.9, they are only interested in the period since your last visa - PSW, so omit all references to cohabitation as a student.



> This is actually another question that I wanted to ask because when they ask in questions 5.2 and 5.3 "when did you enter the UK" and "in what category were you issued a visa" I'm not sure how far I have to go. I have been here before as a normal tourist (on three different occasions and did not require a visa then) and a year and a half before I was a student there was also one period I was here with a Voluntary worker Visa so I'm not sure if on this form I should just focus on the PSW Visa or also the Student Visa (or if I should also include the Visa before that one). The thing is I do also need to provide all the info regarding the previous times I have applied for the biometrics, so maybe then I should mention all the Visas? Or only those in which we were in a committed relationship?


Just go back to the last time you entered UK with a fresh visa. So if you had a student visa and then switched to PSW, refer to how you came to UK as a student.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

OK. Thank you so much!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

Once again I request the forum for help to be able to finish filling out my FLR(M) form. I apologise for the number of questions that I have but I just find it hard to know what they want to know and I also don’t want to risk making mistakes. Forgive me also if any of my questions sound stupid the problem sometimes is that I am very thorough which is not always a good thing.

- First a general question. In some forms it is sometimes recommended not to leave blank any answers and to write NA (Not applicable) but I don’t know if I should do it here or not. And I can’t remember now how I have done it in the past. 

*1.1* I previously applied as Miss, now that I’m married can I use Ms or Mrs instead if I haven't changed my name at all?

*1.13* Can I use abbreviations to write the name of the issuing authority?

*1.17* Here I have to include two previous passports. What details should I include and when they ask to include where they are do they want to know if they are in my possession or if I have them back home? I’m not sure. 

*1.19* Home Office Reference: I am not sure what to write here. I have letters I received from the Home Office from the last time I applied for a Visa within the UK but none of the reference numbers I have seems to be right for the space provided here as there is only room for 8 letters and/or digits, and the ones I have found have more than that. Should I just leave this one blank? There is one reference number that I suspect might be the one they ask for but it’s too long (two letters then 9 digits followed by another letter, then a back slash then 3 digits).

*6.3* Here I have to say where my husband and I first met. Saying just the city and the country is enough? Or do I have to be more specific and should I also say we met in person?

*6.5* Can I just say we live together when asked how my husband and I stay in touch?

*6.7 and 6.8* ask “when did you begin living together” and “how long have you been living together in a relationship”. When I moved in with my now husband we had already been in a relationship for a while so the answer to these two questions refers to the same date or am I understand this the wrong way?

*6.8* This question also asks “Add all addresses you have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you are applying as an unmarried partner or same-sex partner and have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.” Since I am applying as a married partner I should leave this part blank right?

*6.33 *“Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?” Since at the moment I am unemployed I don’t currently contribute to pay the rent or the bills but they are under both of our names, shall I still include them? Can I also include we share a bank account?

*7.3A* “Income from salaried employment - Only complete this section if you and/or your sponsor are working” We are only using his income as evidence of funds and as I said above I am not currently working, should I leave the entire column that corresponds to me as blank? 

*9.4* Previous dates on which my fingerprints were taken for the biometric permit. Is it OK to provide only the month if I can’t remember the exact date?

*10.11* How long have you lived in the UK? As per previous advise here I am only going to include the time I have been here since I entered with a student Visa even though a couple of years before that I was here (for a few months only) with a Voluntary worker Visa. Is this OK?

*Note 5 in “Your Finances” Section* says “We do not accept internet or cashpoints statements as evidence of finances”. It does say on the rules that for online bank account it is OK to print the statements, so why does it say here internet statements are not accepted?

*Section 12 – Documents*. At the beginning of this section it says the documents must be originals and later they mention the partner’s current passport. I also read here in the forum that whenever the sponsor’s passport is enlisted as evidence it is the copy rather than the original. So is the sponsor’s passport an exception to the all must be originals statement?

*12C* Does not apply to me (it is for unmarried partners and same-sex partners) and I will leave it blank but it asks for evidence of cohabitation. So I was wondering if I have to provide any of this evidence (items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner) to prove that we live together, especially since in the checklist near the end of the form it is one of the evidence listed? Should I also provide the contract of the place we are renting? Another question I have is since my husband and I have only lived at our present address for the last few months should we also include evidence from the address where we lived before that?

*Section 13 – Consent.* Here I think my husband should fill the part that says “If the account with the bank or utility company is in the joint names of the applicant and other people, each of those others should sign the following declaration:” am I correct?

I hope everything makes sense, recent lack of sleep might not be helping me at the moment. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Apart from all the questions above regarding the form I also wanted to ask if my husband will be able to attend the appointment with me. I have been told here he can but in my appointment booking summary it says the number of people attending is 1 (because I did not include any dependants since I do not have any). The info of the PEO where I am applying says this " At peak times, non-dependent adults who do not need to accompany you may be refused entry." The appointment is at 10:30. Are there chances he might not be allowed in? We are paying with his card but since all the details are in the form maybe that is not reason enough for him to accompany me? 

Our appointment is this Friday so any help you may be able to give me regarding this and the form will be greatly appreciated. I am getting very nervous. Thank you!!! If you haven't seen my previous questions here they go again:



MelodyPond said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Once again I request the forum for help to be able to finish filling out my FLR(M) form. I apologise for the number of questions that I have but I just find it hard to know what they want to know and I also don’t want to risk making mistakes. Forgive me also if any of my questions sound stupid the problem sometimes is that I am very thorough which is not always a good thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MelodyPond said:


> Apart from all the questions above regarding the form I also wanted to ask if my husband will be able to attend the appointment with me. I have been told here he can but in my appointment booking summary it says the number of people attending is 1 (because I did not include any dependants since I do not have any). The info of the PEO where I am applying says this " At peak times, non-dependent adults who do not need to accompany you may be refused entry." The appointment is at 10:30. Are there chances he might not be allowed in? We are paying with his card but since all the details are in the form maybe that is not reason enough for him to accompany me?
> 
> Our appointment is this Friday so any help you may be able to give me regarding this and the form will be greatly appreciated. I am getting very nervous. Thank you!!! If you haven't seen my previous questions here they go again:


He is expected to come with you.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, thank you nyclon. 

Anyone else can please help me with any of my other questions?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MelodyPond said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Once again I request the forum for help to be able to finish filling out my FLR(M) form. I apologise for the number of questions that I have but I just find it hard to know what they want to know and I also don’t want to risk making mistakes. Forgive me also if any of my questions sound stupid the problem sometimes is that I am very thorough which is not always a good thing.





> - First a general question. In some forms it is sometimes recommended not to leave blank any answers and to write NA (Not applicable) but I don’t know if I should do it here or not. And I can’t remember now how I have done it in the past.


You normally leave it blank unless told otherwise. Also refer to Guidance Notes, which give further help.



> *1.1* I previously applied as Miss, now that I’m married can I use Ms or Mrs instead if I haven't changed my name at all?


Mrs is fine and can apply in your married name. You have your marriage certificate as proof. It means your BRP will be in your married name.



> *1.13* Can I use abbreviations to write the name of the issuing authority?


Proper names in full, but you can use common abbreviation like Co, Ltd, Dept and so on.



> *1.17* Here I have to include two previous passports. What details should I include and when they ask to include where they are do they want to know if they are in my possession or if I have them back home? I’m not sure.


Same details as Q 11-15 above, and as for location, with you, returned to or retained by issuing authority, lost, stolen, destroyed etc. 



> *1.19* Home Office Reference: I am not sure what to write here. I have letters I received from the Home Office from the last time I applied for a Visa within the UK but none of the reference numbers I have seems to be right for the space provided here as there is only room for 8 letters and/or digits, and the ones I have found have more than that. Should I just leave this one blank? There is one reference number that I suspect might be the one they ask for but it’s too long (two letters then 9 digits followed by another letter, then a back slash then 3 digits).


It's in the form of first letter of your surname plus 6-7 digit number, so something like S1234567. What you quote isn't the HO reference number but visa reference number.



> *6.3* Here I have to say where my husband and I first met. Saying just the city and the country is enough? Or do I have to be more specific and should I also say we met in person?


City and country is fine. Meeting is meeting in person, not online etc.



> *6.5* Can I just say we live together when asked how my husband and I stay in touch?


That's fine.



> *6.7 and 6.8* ask “when did you begin living together” and “how long have you been living together in a relationship”. When I moved in with my now husband we had already been in a relationship for a while so the answer to these two questions refers to the same date or am I understand this the wrong way?


Well, the first answer is the actual date of moving in together, and the second is the duration of cohabitation, such as 2 years (people often live apart after cohabitation because of jobs etc).



> *6.8* This question also asks “Add all addresses you have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you are applying as an unmarried partner or same-sex partner and have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.” Since I am applying as a married partner I should leave this part blank right?


Correct.



> *6.33 *“Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?” Since at the moment I am unemployed I don’t currently contribute to pay the rent or the bills but they are under both of our names, shall I still include them? Can I also include we share a bank account?


Yes, include details of joint account(s). joint insurance (for life, for household etc), wills, beneficiary of a trust income etc.



> *7.3A* “Income from salaried employment - Only complete this section if you and/or your sponsor are working” We are only using his income as evidence of funds and as I said above I am not currently working, should I leave the entire column that corresponds to me as blank?


Yes.



> *9.4* Previous dates on which my fingerprints were taken for the biometric permit. Is it OK to provide only the month if I can’t remember the exact date?


Give it a best guess.



> *10.11* How long have you lived in the UK? As per previous advise here I am only going to include the time I have been here since I entered with a student Visa even though a couple of years before that I was here (for a few months only) with a Voluntary worker Visa. Is this OK?


Yes. Read here 'continuous' residence in UK on one or consecutive visas up to the present time.



> *Note 5 in “Your Finances” Section* says “We do not accept internet or cashpoints statements as evidence of finances”. It does say on the rules that for online bank account it is OK to print the statements, so why does it say here internet statements are not accepted?


Read FM-SE. Online statement for online account that doesn't issue statement on bank's stationery has to be stamped each page by a bank official as correct, or must be acompanied by a letter on bank stationery it's a correct record of transactions.



> *Section 12 – Documents*. At the beginning of this section it says the documents must be originals and later they mention the partner’s current passport. I also read here in the forum that whenever the sponsor’s passport is enlisted as evidence it is the copy rather than the original. So is the sponsor’s passport an exception to the all must be originals statement?


Yes, as your sponsor may need his/her passport for travel while your application is pending. But since you are attending PEO together, he has to bring his actual passport with photocopy of bio pages, which will be retained.



> *12C* Does not apply to me (it is for unmarried partners and same-sex partners) and I will leave it blank but it asks for evidence of cohabitation. So I was wondering if I have to provide any of this evidence (items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner) to prove that we live together, especially since in the checklist near the end of the form it is one of the evidence listed? Should I also provide the contract of the place we are renting? Another question I have is since my husband and I have only lived at our present address for the last few months should we also include evidence from the address where we lived before that?


This section doesn't apply to you so do nothing.



> *Section 13 – Consent.* Here I think my husband should fill the part that says “If the account with the bank or utility company is in the joint names of the applicant and other people, each of those others should sign the following declaration:” am I correct?


Yes.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you Joppa! I have a few more questions regarding your answers ( hope the way I formatted the text makes sense; I included the original question then quoted you then ask the new question):

*1.1 I previously applied as Miss, now that I’m married can I use Ms or Mrs instead if I haven't changed my name at all?*



Joppa said:


> Mrs is fine and can apply in your married name. You have your marriage certificate as proof. It means your BRP will be in your married name.


So it won’t be a problem when travelling abroad to re-enter if my passport shows my maiden name and the name on the BRP is different? I ask because I think it will take me a while to go to my country and change my documents there. So my initial plan was to change the name on the BRP (and everything else here in the UK) once I have made all the changes in Mexico. I read somewhere here that that is not difficult to make that change when it comes to the BRP.


*1.13 Can I use abbreviations to write the name of the issuing authority?*



Joppa said:


> Proper names in full, but you can use common abbreviation like Co, Ltd, Dept and so on.


I forgot to say that the name is in Spanish and it does not fit in the space provided therefore I asked about using the abbreviations. Do you think it might be better if I translate it to English so instead of “Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores” I write “Foreign Affairs Ministry” (I would rather write Ministry of Foreign Affairs or Secretariat of Foreign affairs but it doesn’t fit in the space provided).


*1.17 Here I have to include two previous passports. What details should I include and when they ask to include where they are do they want to know if they are in my possession or if I have them back home? I’m not sure.
*


Joppa said:


> Same details as Q 11-15 above, and as for location, with you, returned to or retained by issuing authority, lost, stolen, destroyed etc.


The space provided is not for all those details, can I write a note saying “see page attached” and then add a sheet of paper with that information right after that page?

*1.19 Home Office Reference: I am not sure what to write here. I have letters I received from the Home Office from the last time I applied for a Visa within the UK but none of the reference numbers I have seems to be right for the space provided here as there is only room for 8 letters and/or digits, and the ones I have found have more than that. Should I just leave this one blank? There is one reference number that I suspect might be the one they ask for but it’s too long (two letters then 9 digits followed by another letter, then a back slash then 3 digits).
*



Joppa said:


> It's in the form of first letter of your surname plus 6-7 digit number, so something like S1234567. What you quote isn't the HO reference number but visa reference number.


I cannot find any such number, is it alright if I leave this blank then?


* 6.33 “Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?” Since at the moment I am unemployed I don’t currently contribute to pay the rent or the bills but they are under both of our names, shall I still include them? Can I also include we share a bank account?
*



Joppa said:


> Yes, include details of joint account(s). joint insurance (for life, for household etc), wills, beneficiary of a trust income etc.


Regarding the joint account what sort of details do they need and do we have to provide a few statements or one is enough?

*9.4 Previous dates on which my fingerprints were taken for the biometric permit. Is it OK to provide only the month if I can’t remember the exact date?
*



Joppa said:


> Give it a best guess.


Wouldn’t it be lying if I say a date and it turns out it isn’t the right date?

*Note 5 in “Your Finances” Section says “We do not accept internet or cashpoints statements as evidence of finances”. It does say on the rules that for online bank account it is OK to print the statements, so why does it say here internet statements are not accepted?
*



Joppa said:


> Read FM-SE. Online statement for online account that doesn't issue statement on bank's stationery has to be stamped each page by a bank official as correct, or must be acompanied by a letter on bank stationery it's a correct record of transactions.


OK, I don’t know what to do here because my husband does not receive monthly statements in paper (so this means it is and online account that does not issue statements right?). Well we printed them ourselves and he went to the bank and they refused to stamp them and said that the print-outs have sufficient information for anyone to know they are genuine. He insisted that anyone could make a document look like that and they still wouldn't stamp them. All they did was print the statements themselves (in black and white) and give those to him. I have asked him now to go again tomorrow to try to make them print them in their stationary paper or to write the letter you mention. Just in case I will give him a copy of the page of the form so that he can show it to them but what if they refuse again? 

*12C Does not apply to me (it is for unmarried partners and same-sex partners) and I will leave it blank but it asks for evidence of cohabitation. So I was wondering if I have to provide any of this evidence (items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner) to prove that we live together, especially since in the checklist near the end of the form it is one of the evidence listed? Should I also provide the contract of the place we are renting? Another question I have is since my husband and I have only lived at our present address for the last few months should we also include evidence from the address where we lived before that?
*



Joppa said:


> This section doesn't apply to you so do nothing.


Just to confirm, you suggest I leave it blank and also suggest not to provide any of that evidence right? If that is so then in the “Photographs and Documents Checklist” I should write “Correspondence to you and your partner - 0”, that’s correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MelodyPond said:


> So it won’t be a problem when travelling abroad to re-enter if my passport shows my maiden name and the name on the BRP is different? I ask because I think it will take me a while to go to my country and change my documents there. So my initial plan was to change the name on the BRP (and everything else here in the UK) once I have made all the changes in Mexico. I read somewhere here that that is not difficult to make that change when it comes to the BRP.


Just take your marriage certificate when you travel, but since BRP is only shown to UKBA, you don't have big issues. Book flights etc in your passport name to simplify things until you renew it in your married name.



> I forgot to say that the name is in Spanish and it does not fit in the space provided therefore I asked about using the abbreviations. Do you think it might be better if I translate it to English so instead of “Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores” I write “Foreign Affairs Ministry” (I would rather write Ministry of Foreign Affairs or Secretariat of Foreign affairs but it doesn’t fit in the space provided).


It doesn't matter if the words overflow.




> The space provided is not for all those details, can I write a note saying “see page attached” and then add a sheet of paper with that information right after that page?


Yes, and that's what you should do.



> I cannot find any such number, is it alright if I leave this blank then?


Fine.



> Regarding the joint account what sort of details do they need and do we have to provide a few statements or one is enough?


Name of account, provider, account number. No statement required just to prove you have them.



> Wouldn’t it be lying if I say a date and it turns out it isn’t the right date?


It doesn't matter.



> OK, I don’t know what to do here because my husband does not receive monthly statements in paper (so this means it is and online account that does not issue statements right?). Well we printed them ourselves and he went to the bank and they refused to stamp them and said that the print-outs have sufficient information for anyone to know they are genuine. He insisted that anyone could make a document look like that and they still wouldn't stamp them. All they did was print the statements themselves (in black and white) and give those to him. I have asked him now to go again tomorrow to try to make them print them in their stationary paper or to write the letter you mention. Just in case I will give him a copy of the page of the form so that he can show it to them but what if they refuse again?


You must have stamps or accompanying letter, or UKBA will almost certainly refuse to accept them. As statement is a crucial piece of evidence, you may have your application denied. You need to elevate your request until you get what you need. 



> Just to confirm, you suggest I leave it blank and also suggest not to provide any of that evidence right? If that is so then in the “Photographs and Documents Checklist” I should write “Correspondence to you and your partner - 0”, that’s correct?


Yes.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Joppa thank you so much, I am ever so grateful for your help! 

Just one more thing I want to ask you regarding the first question. I am unsure about filling the form with my married name because I need to enquire in my country if I can choose how I want it to be because from how I understand it there is a standard way in Mexico which I think is mandatory which I don't like because my name will end up being too long (and my name is long enough as it is) and in my documents here I would like it to be it simpler, so I need to find out if it would be problematic to have the Mexican style in my Mexican documents and my preferred choice of surname in British documents. So what I'm saying is that I would prefer to apply now with my maiden name but I wonder if it will be problematic to change the name on the BRP once I have made a decision of whether my married name here will be the same as it should be in Mexico or not.

And finally since you mention travelling with my marriage certificate, do you know if travelling with a copy of it is enough or should it be the original?


I'm editing this because I just remembered to ask you something else. I have seen the list of documents people provide and they include things like wedding photos, facebook log, a letter from the sponsor and one from the applicant giving details of how the relationship developed, etc. In my case, applying as a spouse and having lived with my husband for a relatively long period is it necessary to provide those documents? We only got married three weeks ago though, perhaps the wedding photos are important?


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa, what if I waited for a year or a year and a half to see if processing times are back to normal then and I changed my name in the BRP then?


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello again , 

I have been making enquiries and I have made the decision to apply with my married name but I wanted to ask you Joppa or whoever may know if you think it will be a problem that when I booked the PEO appointment I booked it using my maiden name? Should I have used the married name in order to book it to be able to apply for the visa under that name?


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried to edit my previous post but I was too late, so here it is again with the change. 

Hello again , 

I have been making enquiries and I have made the decision to apply with my married name but I wanted to ask you Joppa or whoever may know if you think it will be a problem that when I booked the PEO appointment I booked it using my maiden name? Should I have used the married name in order to book it to be able to apply for the visa under that name?

Also, I am printing my form again so that I use the married name but now I don't know where exactly I should use the married name and where the maiden name. 

In the payment details Page they ask for applicant's full name so can I write here my married name?
1.4 Full name as in your passport - here it has to be the maiden name because that is what I have in my passport
1.5 Surname - is it here where I can write the married surname?
1.7 Other names - or is it here where I can write the married surname?

I also wonder about this that I read in the guidance :
"Please note that we always use the personal details in an applicant’s passport or travel document for official purposes, including any Biometric
Residence Permit issued if the application is successful."
Doesn't that mean that when the BRP is issued they issue it under the name in the passport (in this case my maiden name)? If so then I can't apply with my married name....


Sorry for so many questions. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

MelodyPond said:


> I tried to edit my previous post but I was too late, so here it is again with the change.
> 
> Hello again ,
> 
> ...


As far as I know, the name you registered with for your PEO appointment won't affect you too much - they will know it is you. 

As for the BRP, I do remember reading somewhere (maybe on this forum?) that your BRP would only be issued in the name that matches your passport. If I remember, the member WestCoastCanadianGirl had to get her passport changed before she got her BRP in her married name. So I'm afraid you might be stuck getting your BRP in your maiden name, assuming that's whats in your passport.

Wait and see what Joppa and more knowledgeable people have to say, but that's just what I remember.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! Well it was Joppa who suggested I could use my married name for the application (even though my passport has the maiden name) that's why I'm not sure what to do and asked him all those questions. I'll wait and see what they say. Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's not correct. You can ask your married name to be put on BRP as some countries don't allow passport name change following marriage, esp if it involves a foreigner.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That's not correct. You can ask your married name to be put on BRP as some countries don't allow passport name change following marriage, esp if it involves a foreigner.


I stand corrected! Good to know!


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa did you see my questions? I'll write them here again:

Hello again , 

I have been making enquiries and I have made the decision to apply with my married name but I wanted to ask you Joppa or whoever may know if you think it will be a problem that when I booked the PEO appointment I booked it using my maiden name? Should I have used the married name in order to book it to be able to apply for the visa under that name?

Also, I am printing my form again so that I use the married name but now I don't know where exactly I should use the married name and where the maiden name. 

In the payment details Page they ask for applicant's full name so can I write here my married name?
1.4 Full name as in your passport - here it has to be the maiden name because that is what I have in my passport
1.5 Surname - is it here where I can write the married surname?
1.7 Other names - or is it here where I can write the married surname?

I also wonder about this that I read in the guidance :
"Please note that we always use the personal details in an applicant’s passport or travel document for official purposes, including any Biometric
Residence Permit issued if the application is successful."
Doesn't that mean that when the BRP is issued they issue it under the name in the passport (in this case my maiden name)? If so then I can't apply with my married name....


Sorry for so many questions. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry can't reply till tonight as I'm in a meeting.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sorry can't reply till tonight as I'm in a meeting.


That's OK I will wait till then, thank you for letting me know. I have yet another question therefore I created a new thread with all the questions there, so if you don't mind, when you have time, can you read and reply to the questions there please?: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...k/138181-urgent-peo-tomorrow.html#post1011162


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Joppa, if you have time tonight please don't forget to have a look at my questions here, so that I can finish my form for tomorrow : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...k/138181-urgent-peo-tomorrow.html#post1011162


----------

